# 255/40/18 ??



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

I would like to up the size from 235/45/18 to 255/40/18 and just checked the conversion chart and they are very close. I've found very little on this size/Beetle and I would like to know if someone is running this size with no issues.
(Stock Wheels)


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

I was wondering similar.. was under the car yesterday putting on a downpipe and there's quite a bit of room for wider tires... I bet it'd fit fine.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

DrTechy was running or maybe still is on a 18x9 et40. It's what I am going to when the time comes.


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

Fender13 said:


> DrTechy was running or maybe still is on a 18x9 et40. It's what I am going to when the time comes.


Hi Mr. Fender, I was reading about his 255/ setup but I think he had some rubbing. I just need to know if I pull into my local tire shop and install 255/40/18 on my (stock 18" wheels) will that size work at all or 245's a must. This question is answered so much easier when comes to my TJ Jeep


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

nam6869usmc said:


> Hi Mr. Fender, I was reading about his 255/ setup but I think he had some rubbing. I just need to know if I pull into my local tire shop and install 255/40/18 on my (stock 18" wheels) will that size work at all or 245's a must. This question is answered so much easier when comes to my TJ Jeep


He did not rub btw. I think your problem will be clearing the strut tower with oem wheels unless you run a spacer of some sort but this is only an educated guess. 245/45 clear no issue as a local friend has that tire on stock wheels on his Beetle.


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

Fender13 said:


> He did not rub btw. I think your problem will be clearing the strut tower with oem wheels unless you run a spacer of some sort but this is only an educated guess. 245/45 clear no issue as a local friend has that tire on stock wheels on his Beetle.


Excellent info on the 245's on stock wheel that a friend is running with no issues, that is really what I was going for anyway but figure U would push it a bit with the 255's. Now to pick a sticky tire that is street legal, I will not run this car in rain or bad weather anyway so I can push sticky .
Thank You.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

nam6869usmc said:


> Excellent info on the 245's on stock wheel that a friend is running with no issues, that is really what I was going for anyway but figure U would push it a bit with the 255's. Now to pick a sticky tire that is street legal, I will not run this car in rain or bad weather anyway so I can push sticky .
> Thank You.


Nitto 555....like glue


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

Yep I have to agree I've been all over those tires my eyes are stuck to them


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

nam6869usmc said:


> Yep I have to agree I've been all over those tires my eyes are stuck to them


Ya know you could probably drop .1-.2 off your 0-60 by getting some light weight wheels


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

Fender13 said:


> Ya know you could probably drop .1-.2 off your 0-60 by getting some light weight wheels


Yes I agreedo, I was reading some good info on how heavy my oem wheels are, I think they said 26 lbs. Getting some 17 lbs wheels would definitely be a + impact on my 0-60 plus some more grip with Nitto 555's might get that 5 sec 0-60.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

nam6869usmc said:


> Yes I agreedo, I was reading some good info on how heavy my oem wheels are, I think they said 26 lbs. Getting some 17 lbs wheels would definitely be a + impact on my 0-60 plus some more grip with Nitto 555's might get that 5 sec 0-60.


Yep then you might as well get a big turbo and intercooler and go stage 3 !!!


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

Fender13 said:


> Yep then you might as well get a big turbo and intercooler and go stage 3 !!!


Well if you use the stepping stone theory that's exactly what I would do but the cost is killer.:banghead:


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

nam6869usmc said:


> Yes I agreedo, I was reading some good info on how heavy my oem wheels are, I think they said 26 lbs. Getting some 17 lbs wheels would definitely be a + impact on my 0-60 plus some more grip with Nitto 555's might get that 5 sec 0-60.


I'm a fan of Enkei RFP-01. Light and strong, tho not as light as the Panasport Ultralights I run on my road race Toyota - 9lb!


After comparing reviews, specs and what not, I'm thinking these tires (off Tirerack.com) for good handling, reasonable wearing street tires for my stock wheels. I'm running 15mm spacers, so plenty of room. Not sure how much clearance to the strut without spacers though, so buyer beware! If I did my math right, Speedo will read over about 1.5mph at 70, but that's probably a good thing and you can get more error than that just with inflation pressures. This gives you another .6" tread over the stock size of the same tire. Also bear in mind there are wide differences in actual tread width between sizes and MFG. One brand may have .5" or more tread difference for the same size as tires are measured "at the bulge" not at the tread face... These are nice and wide at the tread.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

spinnetti said:


> I'm a fan of Enkei RFP-01. Light and strong, tho not as light as the Panasport Ultralights I run on my road race Toyota - 9lb!
> 
> 
> After comparing reviews, specs and what not, I'm thinking these tires (off Tirerack.com) for good handling, reasonable wearing street tires for my stock wheels. I'm running 15mm spacers, so plenty of room. Not sure how much clearance to the strut without spacers though, so buyer beware! If I did my math right, Speedo will read over about 1.5mph at 70, but that's probably a good thing and you can get more error than that just with inflation pressures. This gives you another .6" tread over the stock size of the same tire. Also bear in mind there are wide differences in actual tread width between sizes and MFG. One brand may have .5" or more tread difference for the same size as tires are measured "at the bulge" not at the tread face... These are nice and wide at the tread.


Those are not very sticky compared to the Nitto's, almost as hard as a all season


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

Fender13 said:


> Those are not very sticky compared to the Nitto's, almost as hard as a all season


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 
Nitto


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

FYI, I only rub when I'm running spacers, otherwise I could even run a 265 and still be OK. Beetle fenders are awesome

posted via tapatalk


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

nam6869usmc said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> Nitto


Which model and what tread wear do the Nitto's have? I haven't found any good tire compares on them. I'm looking for best performance at around 350 treadwear (for track tires, I use Dunlops Star Specs for track days/endurance, and Hoosiers for road (sprint) racing).


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

Well after reading and getting great advice from you guys I went with the 235/45/18 >BG Sport Comp-2 and Enkei Tuning Raijin (Hyper Silver) 18/8" I decide to stay stock tire size. I'll put them on Wed


Sticky enough and great reviews on track and wet conditions. 








*Weight is only 20 lbs* that should lighten up each corner quite a bit.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

those are similar to my wheels, lighter but less concave. Should look nice


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

Fender13 said:


> those are similar to my wheels, lighter but less concave. Should look nice


Ya, I think they'll look great a read and viewed so much stuff my head almost blew up.:banghead: I like the idea of loosing approx 8/9 lbs a wheel, that even sounds good.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Well. where's the pics?


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

spinnetti said:


> Well. where's the pics?


Well tirerack showed instock, then I received this email>
Hi James,

The wheels you ordered are getting into my Conneticut warehouse on Tuesday or Wednesday. We will get them sent out to Camp Hill the day they arrive, and it shows one day shipping. You should have the wheels Wednesday or Thursday of next week. Please let me know that's ok before I release the order

Thank you,

Chad

 hopefully the 10th


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

The waiting sucks, still waiting to get my coilovers installed


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

Fender13 said:


> The waiting sucks, still waiting to get my coilovers installed


Yes, the waiting always sucks and I think at 67 I don't want to risk to long of a wait.


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

dup


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Post up some pics when it all gets on


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

Fender13 said:


> Post up some pics when it all gets on


After being out of stock first, had some more bad luck, after getting them in at the Connecticut warehouse one was darker so they shipped from Ind location instead. Finally have tracking numbers and Chad said they will be here Fri, I'll get them on if the weather holds up then take some pictures of this little Red Monster.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

well ????


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

Fender13 said:


> Post up some pics when it all gets on


The garage just finished them up, way to cold to start my air compressor. I think they look great but to cold for a real tire work out.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Lookin good although I thought that first shot was a pic of a 4x4


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

time for some springs!


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

spinnetti said:


> time for some springs!


you and the springs


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

spinnetti said:


> time for some springs!


Okay I'll play, what springs and how much lower will my car be and 'no' rubbing. Where to buy (Brand, etc, etc, etc...)


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

nam6869usmc said:


> Okay I'll play, what springs and how much lower will my car be and 'no' rubbing. Where to buy (Brand, etc, etc, etc...)


Eibach's are always a solid choice, but they only lower about an inch. I got the H&R super sport springs, which are these: https://www.ecstuning.com/ES2515427/ They are really just lower versions of stock, and slightly stiffer. Definitely street setup, not race, and certainly not "stance". Just closes up the unsightly gap a bit without sacrificing too much ground clearance. You can go coilovers, but these are cheap, and not hard to DYI... Fronts are a bit of a pain, but you can do the rears in under 10 min if you are fast


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

You can go all the way down with no rubbing so its a matter of what you want, coilovers give a better ride with adjustable damping and the ability to adjust the front camber. Springs are a fixed drop and if you want to handle descent you need adjustable shocks and struts. Either will make the ride alot firmer which you may not like. Springs are only cheaper if you keep the stock shocks but the handling is poor compared to a coilover. Ride is going to be 50% stiffer so if your not up for that leave it alone lol. If you want to improve handling and lower it then get coilovers.


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

Well guy's, appreciate both your input/advice and had to make a more financial decision. I just bought my 21 yo Granddaughter this very very nice certified 2013 GTI in the picture shown below, so this explains my decision to most likely just go with the H&R springs to close the gap some.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Nice! I plan to give my daughter my car. She still needs to take drivers ed though (not in any hurry seems like).


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

Quick question, if I go with just the H&R super sport springs is it an install and drive away or is an alignment required.??


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Well, I installed and "drove away" and it doesn't pull or act funny in any way. I've "tested" it thoroughly now and the handling is quite good, but at some point will get it aligned. Camber in front is fixed anyway (minor adjustment side to side, but not in total), the rears go negative a bit as you drop (no biggie), but it _might_ mess your toe up a bit - I'm not conversant on the toe changes over the travel range with this design but probably a good idea since usual design practice is to toe in as the suspension compresses. I usually do my own alignments, but its cheap these days. Drive it till you get a special somewhere then get it aligned. I need to find some decent front camber adjusters as these cars need more than they have in the front. For the street on these with such a front weight bias, I'd like about -1.5 camber in the front, stock in the rear, a touch of toe out in the front (under power it toes in a bit anyway, and toe out helps with corner entry) and zero in the rear. I'd take more positive caster if I can get it as that yields more negative camber in a turn - or just get a stock alignment .


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

spinnetti said:


> Well, I installed and "drove away" and it doesn't pull or act funny in any way. I've "tested" it thoroughly now and the handling is quite good, but at some point will get it aligned. Camber in front is fixed anyway (minor adjustment side to side, but not in total), the rears go negative a bit as you drop (no biggie), but it _might_ mess your toe up a bit - I'm not conversant on the toe changes over the travel range with this design but probably a good idea since usual design practice is to toe in as the suspension compresses. I usually do my own alignments, but its cheap these days. Drive it till you get a special somewhere then get it aligned. I need to find some decent front camber adjusters as these cars need more than they have in the front. For the street on these with such a front weight bias, I'd like about -1.5 camber in the front, stock in the rear, a touch of toe out in the front (under power it toes in a bit anyway, and toe out helps with corner entry) and zero in the rear. I'd take more positive caster if I can get it as that yields more negative camber in a turn - or just get a stock alignment .


Thank you Sir, I'll do what you said, I'll drive it until I see a special then get a stock alignment.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

nam6869usmc said:


> Thank you Sir, I'll do what you said, I'll drive it until I see a special then get a stock alignment.


When I did mine it drove fine but but toe was way out of wack and qwould have chewed my tires up if I had not aligned it on the spot. Any time your removing/replacing suspension parts you should do an alignment. Also my camber was way out to which would also cause the tires to wear unevenly.


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

Fender13 said:


> When I did mine it drove fine but but toe was way out of wack and qwould have chewed my tires up if I had not aligned it on the spot. Any time your removing/replacing suspension parts you should do an alignment. Also my camber was way out to which would also cause the tires to wear unevenly.


Okay, sounds like an alignment would be necessary but after my garage quoted me a 6 hour install at $600 yesterday :banghead: I just have to re-think this move. Sound like I'll wait until spring and then me and my Son will do this in my back yard. I do all my Jeep work back there anyway, and I have all air tools needed, spring compressor, etc,etc.....


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just swapped over to Coilover's, never again will I run springs lol love the car so much more now.


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice touch of 'Class', :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

